# Buying my first Ariens?



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw an ad for an Ariens 8HP 24" blower, supposed to work fine plus has the manuals and it's within my comfort range on price ($50). Guy gave me a model number of 005498 but that doesn't look right to me, so we'll see what it actually is if I get it. He's using a neighbor kid to plow his drive now so doesn't need it any more and his wife wants it out of the garage.

I'm going to look at it tonight and see if it's 'right' or not. After 10 Craftsmans I've bought to rebuild the last year, this is the first Ariens so we'll see if it comes home or not.

I'm still putzing with that last 10hp 32" 3 stage Craftsman so this will probably go into the queue for the next rebuild if all is as represented. I'm having problems finding the right Craftsmans for the right price so looks like I'll have to branch out a little or quit rebuilding blowers. Wish me luck


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Really can't go wrong for 50 bucks if it runs and is not rusted out.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*$50*



CarlB said:


> Really can't go wrong for 50 bucks if it runs and is not rusted out.


If it's got a working 8 HP, should be worth that much. Paid that much for that non-running 10-32" and that one has taken alot of work, but it did come with a working electric starter.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That sounds more like a serial number than a model number. Model number should be 924xxx or 932xxx. Also, sometimes the Ariens have one model number for the tractor assembly on the back and another model number for the blower on the side of the "barrel".

As you say though, $50 for something that works is a good deal.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Picture*

Going to get this one tonight:








Sure looks like it has an electric starter to boot!

Got another response on another 8 HP - haven't seen a picture on it yet, said it's got a little rust and will take $20 for it. Going on that one tomorrow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks like a 924024 / 924026, great machine. Same thing I have. There is a pin lock on the left wheel that will let you lock the axle or open the differential and allow it to pivot with no effort.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*It's home*



Shryp said:


> That looks like a 924024 / 924026, great machine.


Give that man a cigar - it's a 924026 tractor unit with a 924028 auger unit. Harley (the guy I bought it from) was a real card. I asked about the starter plug being taped off, he seemed to remember that something broke or fell out of it before he retired 16 years ago and he just rope started it instead of fixing it, mainly because he could easily pull start it. I hope I'm as spry as he is at 82+.
This thing is as close to original as I think I'll ever see.
Here's the auger with original paint:








Here's another shot in the truck (I will have to clean the oily dirt off the outside of it)









Harley had to show everything worked fine before he'd sell it to me. He also showed me 'the trick' on how to get it start on the first pull or two. Well he lied, it hadn't been run since last year and it took him 3 pulls 
He also said it leaked gas at times if you left the gas line turned on when it wasn't being used. I saw it blowing gas out the carb when he primed it to show me how to start it.

All I've had time to do is a quick once over, but from what I can see - it needs a carb kit. There's a couple of rubbed areas in the paint on the auger and I'm not sure about the wire sticking out of the carb cover that apparently works the choke.

It came with an engine manual along with a complete parts list. Based on his list, looks like since he bought it new he'd replaced a couple of belts and shearpins and a new scraper bar just because.

Overall, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My HM80 just had a wire with a finger loop that looked like a heychain that slid on the side of the recoil cover too for the choke.

Looks like a great deal though. Bet you will love it. Remember to investigate the pin lock on the left wheel as can be seen in your bottom picture. I always saw the differential and easy steer as more of a gimmick. Then I used one of these style blowers and don't want a locked axle ever again.

The only bad thing I can see is you managed to get one with the straight crank for the chute instead of the U-joints that bring the crank handle up top with the rest of the controls.

I see you have a new fuel tank and new skid shoes too. The older style tanks were white and less rounded. The OEM skid shoes were one sided I believe.

Check the bushings on the outer edges if the auger rake shafts and of course the wheel axle bushings for play. If you pop open the bottom cover you will probably find the sprocket gear with the chains has worn out bushings as well.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Info*

Shyrp

Appreciate the info. This one will queue up after I get that 10-32 finished. I really don't expect alot of issues with it, based on what I've seen so far but I'll go through it from top to bottom.

Who knows, this may be a keeper


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Raining Ariens*

Guess when it rains Ariens, it pours.
Got an email back on another one today, for $20 I'm going to see about getting this one tonight.

Suppose to be a 8 HP, don't have alot of other details on it so we'll see

I think I may have caught my limit for now - running out of space in the shed to store them. Still have 5 in the shed before adding these. Got a 10-32 to finish off, a 5-22 that needs some minor tweaking, looking for an electric starter for a 7 HP and now these 2.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good find at a great price hcbph


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Daaaayuum.........What a bargain for $50.00.......You lucky dog.....


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Got the 2d one*

I picked up #2 tonight. Really hard to read the model on the tractor unit but I think it is 924020 but I can't be sure. 8 HP, looks to be a 24" auger again. Definitely is not in the condition the other one is. The bottom of the auger housing at the end of the scaperbar is broken on both sides, I'll have to weld that up. I may add a small piece of angle iron on the outside to reinforce it (looks like it may have been welded once before.
The engine turns over and does have compression, the auger rakes are loose on the auger shaft plus when you turn the rakes it does turn the impeller.

The guy said a neighbor set it out for the trashman so he took it home. He's happy because he has $20 for dragging it home and I'm happy because I'm sure at a minimum there are more than $20 in parts if the rest is not salvagable. Just looking it over quickly, I'm fairly sure it's savable.

This makes the 2d Ariens to come home in a couple of days. Guess that makes me an Ariens owner too.  Total of 7 blowers in the shed and the unfinished ones should be enough to keep me busy this summer.

Paul


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> I picked up #2 tonight. Really hard to read the model on the tractor unit but I think it is 924020 but I can't be sure. 8 HP, looks to be a 24" auger again. Definitely is not in the condition the other one is. The bottom of the auger housing at the end of the scaperbar is broken on both sides, I'll have to weld that up. I may add a small piece of angle iron on the outside to reinforce it (looks like it may have been welded once before.
> The engine turns over and does have compression, the auger rakes are loose on the auger shaft plus when you turn the rakes it does turn the impeller.
> 
> The guy said a neighbor set it out for the trashman so he took it home. He's happy because he has $20 for dragging it home and I'm happy because I'm sure at a minimum there are more than $20 in parts if the rest is not salvagable. Just looking it over quickly, I'm fairly sure it's savable.
> ...


Rumor has been going around that a new snowblower hoarder site is going on the "DIY" channel this fall.........hahahaha.......Just kidding of course buddy.........Great finds can be had this time of year after the very mild winter that we got dealt this season  >>>>>>>Talon


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Deals*

You know, some of the best deals are those that others don't see. I got that 2d one that way. The ad had 2 mowers and a blower for $50. I didn't want the mowers and offered him $20 for the blower. The 10-32 was listed for around $100 and was sitting in a snowbank. It had an electric starter and I offered him $50 for it (based on what I would give max for a starter) and he accepted it. I got a 7-24 for $40 because it has drive issues. Figured it was the drive chain but turned out to be a broken tranny mount, so I made a new one. Another was one listed with drive problems and only had a picture of the handlebars. I recognized it as one I already had parts for, paid him $25 and it was a jammed drive chain. I even had one where a guy listed selling a blower with manual in Kentucky. I was looking for that manual, emailed him asking if he'd scan it for me. He was nice enough to do it for me so I got a long sought after manual. That's just a few of them, most I've ever paid for any blower is $125 and all that one needed was a carb kit. In most cases, it was looking between the line and figure out what it really is.

If I can get them for the right price, I don't mind putting some money into them to make them work and look pretty. Then sell them so I can look for the next one.

I've had as many say no but the ones that say yes offset the no's.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You still haven't topped mine. Was listed as snowblower leafblower - $20.

I thought that sounded like an interesting contraption and imagined a hand held blower. Opened the ad to find a very tiny and blurry picture of my Ariens and an 8HP walk behind blower. Guy wanted $20 each or $30 for both so I took both and sold the leaf blower for $50 about a month later when I picked up my lawn vac. Neither were running at the time.

I also managed a nice Simplicity 5.5HP OHV Tecumseh Chipper / Shredder for $25. Engine ran perfect and all it needed was the blades sharpened and a few nuts and bolts that vibrated out. Still need to make a back cover plate for it, but works fine without. That one even has a 12V starter, but the battery is dead. I haven't tried it with a good battery, but it does click with the dead one that is on it now.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Deals*

You get bragging rights. My MIL always said when she was alive: "I love my deals", guess a little rubbed off. Best I think I ever did was ended up spending about $70 on a machine and parts a year ago and sold it for $250 last fall after going through it. If I charged for my time, then it would have been different.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Finished one*

I finished off the first one, the 924020 unit. Went through the whole thing and replaced or repaired anything I found that needed attention. About the only thing I'm not planning (at least at this time) to repaint the handlebars. Went through the tractor, auger and motor before it was done. Some of those things were a real pain.
Here it is

















Now to start on the other Ariens in the queue.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Finished off the first one*

Well I did do a little more work on the 924020. I did repaint the handlebar and controls. While pianting, I found a decal I liked better for the handlebars so I used that instead of the original one.
Here's the before picture








Here's the after picture








I think it came out pretty good, what with the auger housing repairs etc that had to be done to it.

Now on to the next one.


----------

